# Key Post: Online Brokers



## Marion (28 Aug 2001)

*This was originally posted by John*


Hi,
Would anybody have details/comparisons of online brokers? or any advise about buying/selling stocks via the internet.

Thanks,

John


----------



## UDS (28 Aug 2001)

*Re: Online Brokers*

Hi John

If you're talking about US brokers - far and away the cheapest - everything you could possibly want to know, and a great deal more besides, is here:  [broken link removed]

I don't know of a comprehensive site for UK online brokers, but you will find a comparison of several of the larger UK brokers in the broker centre here:  www.fool.co.uk

The online broker market in Ireland is in its infancy, and I don't know of any site offering comparisons.


----------



## eldrick (28 Aug 2001)

*online brokers*

johnjohn,
i use www. keytrade.com in online dealing for euro stocks. i find them excellent
 regards
eldrick


----------



## Flash116 (3 Sep 2001)

*Re: online brokers*

JJ,

Is Keytrade a real online broker, (ie) a customer can pit in their own busy and sells without speaking to a broker?

Do they do Options as well?

Is there much Research opn the site?

Who are they, how safe is the money?

Rgds, F


----------



## eldrick (4 Sep 2001)

*online brokers*

flash,
keytrade is a fully online site buying and selling electronically.why not have a look at the site
vms-keytrade is licenced by the central bank or dept of finance cant remember which. i'm using keytrade for the past three years and checked it out at the time.
eldrick


----------



## N Leeson (6 Sep 2001)

*Online Brokers*

my 2 cents worth..I would err on the side of caution when chosing an online broker as the current business environment could cause a number to go to the wall.

price is understandably a motivating factor but the security of your assets is far more important.  I have no experience of using keytrade but you should try to find out if there is a larger (and more financially secure???) institution behind it - .  This of course goes for any online broker.

For more information I suggest that you check out the websites of the Investor's Chronicle, the Motley Fool (as mentioned above), Schwab, Barclays, Halifax, Egg etc.


----------



## eldrick (6 Sep 2001)

*online brokers*

The Belgian firm Van Moer Santerre & Co are the outfit behind Keytrade
information on european online brokers available at www.europeaninvestor.com look under brokers tab on home page. blue sky gives a rating for the various brokers
eldrick


----------



## endowed (13 Sep 2001)

*Re: online brokers*

I am including the following for information purposes only in the light of the questions raised in this topic.

Alpesh B. Patel's "Diary of an Internet Trader" in the FT every  Saturday is always worth reading. 

 Last Saturday's article  was particularly interesting and might provide a few pointers to people who are interested in online trading.

Of course, it relates to UK and US trading because as UDS has said: "The online broker market in Ireland is in its infancy"

Please note that the above link does not include the sites listed below even though they were printed in the actual newspaper (FT) on Saturday. Sometimes this happens with weblinks as newspapers leave out certain items that are on the printed page. (Hope the links work!!)




<!--EZCODE BOLD START-->* Sites  Worth  A  Browse*<!--EZCODE BOLD END-->


<!--EZCODE UNDERLINE START-->Software<!--EZCODE UNDERLINE END-->

Metastock      www.equis.com

Paritech      

Tradestation      www.tradestation.com

OmniTrader 2000      [broken link removed]

Synergy      [broken link removed]

FairShares      www.updata.co.uk

Indexia      [broken link removed]

Sharescope      www.sharescope.co.uk


<!--EZCODE UNDERLINE START-->Alpesh's  US  Favourites<!--EZCODE UNDERLINE END-->

www.quote.com

www.bigcharts.com

www.echarts.com


<!--EZCODE UNDERLINE START-->Spreadsheet  Programs<!--EZCODE UNDERLINE END-->

www.londonstockexchange.com



www.finsight.co.uk



[broken link removed]


<!--EZCODE UNDERLINE START-->Trading  Psychology<!--EZCODE UNDERLINE END-->

www.tradingontarget.com

www.tradeshare.com

www.drrelax.com/traders.htm


----------



## endowed (22 Sep 2001)

*Re: online brokers*

My old friend, ALPESH B PATEL, in  today's FT  has another informative article which highlight the value of placing limit orders with brokers


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Sep 2001)

*Alpesh Patel*

This guy writes very well, just like a good astrologer.

He develops a set of rules and gives the impression that he is making lots of money. But I have never seen a performance table for him. The only trader who publicly reports his performance is the guy in the Sunday Times who often writes with the same confidence about limit orders, buying on the dip, momentum trading, taking profits, cutting losses etc. And he is losing lots of money. I guess Alpesh is as well, but because it is in the FT, it has a false air of authority about it. 

Trading is negative sum game. Alpesh's gains = Endowed's losses, but both must pay charges and bid/offer spreads. There is just no evidence that anyone can consistently be on the winning side. With thousands of traders worldwide, a few will have beaten the market, but no more than would be indicated by chance alone. The long term upward trend in stockmarkets tends to hide the losses caused by trading. And of course, you don't hear from the losers, you only hear from the winners.

Don't look for magic formulas to get an edge on the stockmarket. Buy and hold for the long term

Brendan


----------



## 9thtry (15 Jun 2002)

*Re: Online Brokers*

Ameritrade and Datek are about to merge. They are both huge companies and are woth considering. They charge $8 per trade and $5 for stop and limit orders. Covered calls etc are available.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Aug 2002)

*Online Share trading*

Just checked out www.keytrade.com do you think this is better then www.interactivebrokers.com where fees are 0.1% of stock value for Germany and UK shares.

Have a look I think you will be impressed , I have been using them for a year now am find them very cheap and good.

Happy Hunting

<!--EZCODE ITALIC START-->_ Edited by ClubMan to fix links_<!--EZCODE ITALIC END-->


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Dec 2002)

*Re: Online Share trading*

Has anyone attempted to buy Irish shares online through a discount broker. I am not talking about the Irish online brokers, as Fexco are cheaper than them. 

If I want to buy CRH in London, for example, I buy them in €. 

Can I open an account with a discount broker in €? 

How much does it cost to transfer money in €?

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (23 Dec 2002)

*Re: Online Share trading*

*Has anyone attempted to buy Irish shares online through a discount broker.*

Does purchasing ADRs/ADSs of Irish companies on NASDAQ via Datek (for example) count? If so, yes!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Dec 2002)

*Re: Online Share trading*

Hi Clubman

I want to buy Irish shares in euro. 

I think that buying shares in US$ probably loses all the advantages of cheaper trading as a result of currency costs

It seems that interactive brokers will accept a euro account. It costs me €20 to transfer funds to them. 

There won't be any frictional losses due to currency moves. 

I will let you know how I get on.

I would prefer to hold shares in certificated forms rather than electronically, but I will see how it goes. 

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (24 Dec 2002)

*Re: Online Share trading*

Brendan - I thought your new inclination was towards pooled rather than direct investments?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Dec 2002)

*Re: Online Share trading*

Hi Clubman

I would be buying the shares in this case for my self administered pension fund. 

Brendan


----------



## Nick (19 Mar 2003)

*Administered pension funds*

Hi Brendan

    Which administered pension funds would you
    recomende for buying ?

    Thanks

     Nick


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Apr 2003)

*Re: Administered pension funds*

Hi Nick

A self administered pension fund is a different type of animal from the ordinary pension fund. There is a full discussion on these and other pensions in the pensions forum


Brendan


----------



## busman7 (9 Apr 2003)

*Re: online brokers*

Perhaps you would be good enough to post it as FT link is part of the subscription site - thanks

Also thanks for trading links


----------



## Praetor (13 Jan 2008)

Bump on this thread, what site would you guys recommend for me if I'm planning on beginning to buy stocks online?


----------



## guy incognit (11 Jun 2009)

For a key post this is scarily out of date. 2001 begad!


----------



## johnny1234 (11 Jun 2009)

Praetor said:


> Bump on this thread, what site would you guys recommend for me if I'm planning on beginning to buy stocks online?



Try . I haVe used then for quite a few years, but not sure if they open anymore accounts from the ROI.


----------

